# Help me price my CT-2



## mike S (Dec 29, 2005)

Wondering on an approx vaule of my 2005 CT-2 color pr04 size 58 with force fork. wanting to sell her


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

don't know if your market is the same as here but the market price is somewhat very variable

the last I saw sold was a CT1 in 58 fully built on Record 10, for $1600
another CT1 on size 57 built on Ultegra 9 has been on the market for a while as low as $1000 and is is still not sold.

The CT2 is indeed better having a fork 1 1/8" and B-Stay rear triangle

I would say the Price should be aroung $800-$1200 for the frame only depending on paintjob desirability and condition.


----------

